# How to use spdif cable



## Mohammed (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi 

I have purchased  spdif cable for my 9800GT, but I don't know where should to plug it 

my Mb G41M-VS3 R2.0

I have read user manual but useless 


Thanks in Adv


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2013)

What kind of SPDIF cable? Like the ones from stores? Those won't work. You need a 2 pin SPDIF cable:







Also you'll need a DVI to HDMI adapter (make sure it has audio out). If you bought your Geforce new it might come with one:







1. Connect the 2 pin plug to the SPDIF header on the graphics card
2. Connect the two 1 pin plugs on the SPDIF header of your sound card or onboard audio.
3. Connect the DVI-HDMI adapter to the DVI port.
4. Connect the HDMI cable


EDIT: By the way, your motherboard doesn't seem to feature an SPDIF header. You might need to get a sound card with one.

EDIT2: Confirmed. The manual doesn't list an SPDIF header. You'll need a sound card with one.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry man, your motherboard doesn't appear to have a spdif header


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2013)

For your 9800gt? Those don't seem to go together.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2013)

A 9800gt does not have a Optical plug. What are you trying to do?


----------



## Scatler (Nov 26, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Sorry man, your motherboard doesn't appear to have a spdif header


/thread

Op, next time before bying S/PDIF cables for your gfc make sure you check your motherboard for S/PDIF out connectors.



Jetster said:


> A 9800gt does not have a Optical plug. What are you trying to do?



Wrong. My 8600 gt had one. And we are not talking about about "that" connector which you might have thought about.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2013)

I was looking at newegg but I can't find sound cards with spdif out headers.  There's a 7.1 card from Diamond with an SPDIF IN header but not an OUT.

Funny, 5 years ago even cheapo cards from Sabrent and SYBA would come with SPDIF headers. I suppose that since graphic cards come with audio pass-through, sound card manufacturers just don't bother.


EDIT: The Asus Xonar DS has an SPDIF out header: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132013

That'll set you back $45 though. I would sell the 9800GT and get a GT640 or something. It'll be a sidegrade but will come with HDMI output.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2013)

Scatler said:


> /thread
> 
> Wrong. My 8600 gt had one. And we are not talking about about "that" connector which you might have thought about.


 
Please go on. What are you refuring to as 'that connector"  I thought we were taliking about a SPdif, Optical or Toshlink. I have never seen a GPU with one. I could be wrong though

Anyway the OP need to explain what he is trying to do


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Please go on. What are you refuring to as 'that connector"  I thought we were taliking about a SPdif, Optical or Toshlink. I have never seen a GPU with one. I could be wrong though
> 
> Anyway the OP need to explain what he is trying to do



This is the connector Scatler  is referring to:





The one to the left of the 6 pin PCIe power connector.

Geforce cards used to feature audio passthrough with this connector. Radeon cards have done that straight from the AGP/PCIe slot, without extra wires.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2013)

Cant see the pic Im at work.  Must be a s pdif header?


----------



## Mohammed (Nov 26, 2013)

ah,  here we are

this is my GPU : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130435 , It has spdif beside SLI connectors


Yes,  spdif same that TRWOV listed in post 2


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok so what are you trying to do?


----------



## Mohammed (Nov 26, 2013)

I am looking to get sound through an HDMI adapter 

DVI to HDMI


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2013)

So your tryng to get sound and video to your receiver? And it has HDMI?

Your still not being clear as to what you want. That GPU will not put sound from DVI to HDMI

When it comes to HDMI is a whole new ball game. You cant just use adapters and expect it to work. If you want to run video and sound with only HDMI to your receiver or TV then you need a new graphics card. Otherwise its analoge audio seperate from video


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 26, 2013)

my Asus Matrix 9800GT have a S-video HDMI DVI-D and a SPDIF (optical) and my HP oem 9800GT has a header on the top left of the pcb, near the SLI connector but only 2 DVI-D and not other output.

what 9800GT brand (they may have different solutions) oh i see EVGA then its nothing more than my HP OEM 9800GT with a different cooler, worse cooler also ... unlike NV original design it blow hot air in the case mainly instead of outside.

well i had that cable with my HP 9800Gt but i never used it since that card was more for a linux cruncher until it died  i guess some brand does it better ... (IE: Asus with the Matrix 9800GT)


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 26, 2013)

Jetster said:


> So your tryijng to get sound and video to your receiver? And it has HDMI? Your still not being clear as to what you want. That GPU will not put sound from DVI to HDMI When it come to HDMI is a whole new ball game. You cant just use adapters and expect it to work. If you want to run video and sound with only HDMI to your receiver or TV then you need a new graphics card.


 
You maybe misunderstanding something jetster, i have that exact evga 9800GT at home and yes you can get audio through DVI-HDMI adapter provided you connect that spdif "digital audio" cable to the gfx card.

It's a 2pin cable that should be provided through a MB header not the optical one as you mentioned above, but as OP's MoBo doesn't have that he either buy's a new graphics card or a sound card with the necessary spdif connector


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> You maybe misunderstanding something jetster, i have that exact evga 9800GT at home and yes you can get audio through DVI-HDMI adapter provided you connect that spdif "digital audio" cable to the gfx card.
> 
> It's a 2pin cable that should be provided through a MB header not the optical one as you mentioned above, but as OP's MoBo doesn't have that he either buy's a new graphics card or a sound card with the necessary spdif connector


 
I understand that. Its just old tech and his MB does not have digital audio and not all DVI cables can carry audio. So untill we find out what he is trying to do we dont know if he needs a sound card or a new GPU for watching movies. I dont think he trying to game with that 9800gt (but you never know)  so Im guessing he just needs a AMD6450 or some other low end HDMI card


----------



## Mohammed (Nov 26, 2013)

so, final result I am not able to use it  

anyway i will check different HDMI-GPU

Thanks all


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2013)

TRWOV had it correct in post 2. despite having the connector many nvidia cards back then didnt have working HDMI anyway, and it *only* worked for stereo pre-encoded dolby digital media (so 5.1 movies only, basically)

it was a very VERY limited technology, and mostly crap. getting a more modern video card will get built in HDMI and greater performance with less heat/noise/wattage.


----------

